# Youtube is F'd, btw.



## Chris (Jan 27, 2008)

It's not my site that isn't loading the videos when they embed, it's on their end.


----------



## Michael (Jan 27, 2008)

Hmm, videos seem to be working for me.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 27, 2008)

Seems to work just fine for me.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2008)

It depends on browsers, codecs, etc. It won't effect everyone.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 28, 2008)

certain videos say "not available" then when you go to the video it says embedding disabled


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2008)

Naw it's the player, not a dead link.


----------

